# What are you wearing (Vintage edition) February?



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi -

I start the month off with a vintage Stows chronograph from the late 1960s, mounted on a new Stowa band with deployant engraved with the Stowa logo and name...









Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Great Stowa John.:-!:-!

Alprosa - by Enicar:










On the strap it came on featuring the Streamline deployment buckle.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1970's Timex automatic diver.....


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Universal Geneve, 1945.


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice UG. I'm wearing my latest find, this late 1960s Timex.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

Benrus military from May 1965...


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

'62 conquest:


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

sixtysix said:


> !970's Timex automatic diver.....


Dave:

To say that I am jealous of your vintage collection would be an understatement. 

For me today is my 1968 Breitling Datora










Alan


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

1930s aviators "Zenith Special".


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Slava TV dial export automatic for me today


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

river rat said:


>


Splendid, r_r :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> Slava TV dial export automatic for me today


Fantastic, Chascomm |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |>

I really _need_ a TV dial watch :think:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I forgot to play yesterday. I was wearing the *JG*


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1975 Seiko Automatic, 7005-7080......dial is very dark green, but looks black.....


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Reno said:


> I forgot to play yesterday. I was wearing the *JG*


That watch is still making me drool


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> That watch is still making me drool


Thanks Chascomm ^_^

It's a beauty indeed \o/


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

*I have been liking my 60's Belforte Diver*

This is my daily wear. It runs an ETA 2451 auto 25j and has shown no discernable deviation
in accuracy over the past 2 months using my cell as a comparator. It is a keeper.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Slava 2414 Gold Plated 10Mk


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

Benrus Sea Lord. It's probably the most accurate watch I own. I recently had it serviced and it's running +3 seconds per day.


----------



## fossieni (Feb 1, 2011)

Felt there there could not be a better thread to start off with than this one. First post on watchuseek. ;-)

Today it's the Longines Silver Arrow from '56.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

And welcome! That's a fine watch for a first post.


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful Silver Arrow. I've been wearing this since I picked it up, a GP Rodania Sport in wonderful condition. 99p from Ebay:


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

My new to me Omega Constellation piepan 505 cal. I wanted one of these with the arrowhead markers and crosshair dial for years. It came in Monday.


----------



## salleh (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my favorite everyday watch .......wear it a lot !.....I love my wind=up watches, but when it comes right down to it, the convenience of an automatic means I know what time it is......I have ADHD, and with a mind like swiss cheese, it means one less thing to remember ......








///Just remembered I probably posted this last monthe too ! jeesh .....


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

02.02.11 new moon tonight:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Vintage Stellaris Automatic. This was a Sears and Roebuck brand in the 1970's. 17 Jewel Japanese Hamazawa Ltd movement.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Helsbro 21 j . I bought it purely for the dial which is like a piece of modern art... a mobile w/ the traveling red orb.


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

just arrived, cleaned up a bit and on. '53 Omega square dial 29x29mm:


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Yesterday's pic, but on the wrist today.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

Anker Diver :-d


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

60's Longines, solid 14Kt gold, hand wind.....


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Same Helbros 21 j Invincible - a better picture


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today.....50's Cauny Prima, with a trusty old Landeron 248 

Anyone know of a database to date these more precisely??


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Today I'm wearing the humble Smiths Empire RY, made by the Anglo-Celtic watch company some time in the early 1950s


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

JohnnyMonkey said:


>


 GORGEOUS !!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

For my 40th birthday, something as old as me :-d


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Reno said:


> For my 40th birthday, something as old as me :-d


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Vintage 1972 Seiko Bell-Matic, 4006-6011, days of week in Italian only.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sixtysix said:


> Vintage Stellaris Automatic. This was a Sears and Roebuck brand in the 1970's. 17 Jewel Japanese Hamazawa Ltd movement.


Gary, the Hamazawa 5026 has dual language capability on the day-of-the-week. Does yours have a second language, and if so what is it?


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm going with one of my favourites, this late 1940s Lunesa Precision:


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Lucerne 1 jewel diver










Kev


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: I have been liking my 60's Belforte Diver*

Some of this



Regards

Anders


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: I have been liking my 60's Belforte Diver*

Wore this watch today as a "dress-watch" for Chinese New Year celebrations...


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> Gary, the Hamazawa 5026 has dual language capability on the day-of-the-week. Does yours have a second language, and if so what is it?


It's Spanish....Lun, Mar, Mie, Jue, Vie, Sab, Dom, there is actually a small 'ES' that comes up on the wheel right before each Spanish version. Maybe that means Espanol......


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

Caravelle Set-O-Matic Automatic 666


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

From 1968...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Reno said:


> For my 40th birthday, something as old as me :-d


Happy birthday Reno!









A 40 year old Yema. Nice choice. For my 40th I got myself a Beijing 40 jewel automatic. A special birthday deserves a nice watch, eh?


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

new moon=waxing:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be carring this Elgin size 18, grade 144 from 1898....been in the family a long time.....Entire family from Wisconsin.....Go Packers!!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sixtysix said:


> It's Spanish....Lun, Mar, Mie, Jue, Vie, Sab, Dom, there is actually a small 'ES' that comes up on the wheel right before each Spanish version. Maybe that means Espanol......


Of course, I should have guessed the USA's second language.

I have a Korean Q&Q with a half-plastic movement that appears largely derived from the Hamazawa. It has an English/Arabic date disk.


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

DaBaeker said:


> '62 conquest


'66 Diamond Dynasty


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Reno said:


> GORGEOUS !!


Why thankyou kind Sir


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

This Gruen precision from the 60s I picked up at an indoor flea Market for 10 bucks. With a vintage Norwegian calf strap. Whether its worth more than 10 is the burning question. In any case it will make a good beater, and it is precise.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely watches gents...

Two days ago I was wearing this one, an Edox Signet


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Oris today








Kev


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Renoldi said:


> lovely watches gents...
> 
> Two days ago I was wearing this one, an Edox Signet


Nice EDOX :-! And welcome.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

trim said:


> Nice EDOX :-! And welcome.


thanks trim, glad that you liked.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Today, a vintage 1957 Poljot Strela...








Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

42mm of gold plated goodness! Early 70's Benrus Electronic.......


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Roamer - 1940s.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice watches above here. This denrus is simply amazing, the roamer and the russian are prety elegant to...

today I'm wearing a brazilian gold "plaquet" Seiko tri calendar produced in Zona Franca de Manaus (tropicalized). Unfortunately is Quartz, and I don't like this mecanism, i I guess the friends here doesn't like to. But is vintage, i belive, it's from 70's


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

@Marrick, I love the patina on your Roamer.


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

noodlenoggin said:


> @Marrick, I love the patina on your Roamer.


Thank you!

This is its - slightly rougher - best friend:


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

Marrick said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is its - slightly rougher - best friend:


Can this one be friends too?


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Of course! b-)


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

Late-model Hamilton (logo), I dug this one out last night and put a new strap on it, opened it and cleaned up the dial (eyelash hair from the last owner, plus lots of dust and crud: soft brushes and air from a squeeze bulb took care of that), Polywatch got rid of a lot of the crystal scratches, then cleaned the hands of crud with Rodico, sealed it back up and bingo presto... 

Then worked on two others and they are off to the watchmakers, one a Hamilton unibody (front opener) where the crown+split stem came out, the other an Elgin with a filthy movement...

Oh, and there is a very happy and clean 770 inside of this one...

JohnF

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Gruen Precision


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Vintage run is continuing....., with this 1964 Accutron 214 Railroad Approved.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Today in the Court, a grandpa swiss made Mondaine, restored by myself .


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

A Lord Elgin. I'm not sure of the exact vintage - late '50s to early '60s. I believe it has the Elgin 760 movement in it. If I'm not mistaken it's the only made in USA automatic movement and was known for its free-sprung balance design (Durabalance) and for its winding mechanism. It belonged to my uncle, thus the name on the dial. I don't mind it, since it's my last name too.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This cool mid 70's Benrus Automatic, this was just about the end for Benrus, they were sourcing movements from Seiko, this one has a Seiko 6119 in it.


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*1930s Buren*

I'm wearing this one today:


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

sixtysix said:


> This cool mid 70's Benrus Automatic, this was just about the end for Benrus, they were sourcing movements from Seiko, this one has a Seiko 6119 in it.


Woohh, this Benrus is wonderful


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Today, on a suny day, a very happy blue texturized gradient orient :-d:-d


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

This one today


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

A Zodiac with a textured dial:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Renoldi said:


> Woohh, this Benrus is wonderful


Thanks!! I thought so too...it's been fully serviced and keeps perfect time. Here is the Seiko movt inside...


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive shown this once before...its getting lots of wrist time. Helbros Modernist style Invincible w/ 17 jewels. What I would like to know if anyone has a definitive date for it. I dont have the tools to open the back and show movement. I think its 1970s, but frankly Ive never seen another like it. Open to any ideas. It may be a mid level brand ,but it cant be beat for accuracy. Thanks.P&P


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Orient tree stars, very nice blue gradient


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Fourth of the five watches I'm trying to collect to reflect watches in space....


----------



## Kyle L (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

My everyday watch, as usual. An old 44 jewels Roamer Mustang Rotodate with the previous owner's name on the side of the case.















​
​


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

RetekTheHun said:


> My everyday watch, as usual. An old 44 jewels Roamer Mustang Rotodate with the previous owner's name on the side of the case.


Hi and welcome.

That's a nice watch. Its very unusual for an engraving to be on the side like that - thank you for showing it.:-!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1977 Timex Automatic....


----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome. 
I also have a "Sunday Edition" of the Mustang - it's called Mustang Rotodate Scientist, with the same steel strap as of the Stingray Chrono. I'll post a pic about it on Sunday.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

today an "basic" seiko 5


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Waltham "big lug" men's watch. Not sure of the year (1940's ?). Just had it serviced by the local watch maker. Runs great. Keeps pretty good time.
cottontop


----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, nice one! |>


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Saga today a cousin of Timex










Kev


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1970's Waltham with PUW German movement.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

As promised earlier, my Sunday's watch.


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not today because last night I was burgled. The thief took my new laptop and my Connie. He took it from its box and left the original paperwork behind.
I shall now put the collection up for sale and keep just one watch to wear.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear Tomshep...

Sweet 1967 Timex Mercury, only year for this style....not worth stealing.....


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

it's a pity Tomshep,

today a, Acqua assembled in Philippines, could somebody help me to identify aprox. the age?









best regards!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

tomshep said:


> I'm not today because last night I was burgled. The thief took my new laptop and my Connie. He took it from its box and left the original paperwork behind.
> I shall now put the collection up for sale and keep just one watch to wear.


Ah man, really sorry to hear this :-( Was much else taken??


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

tomshep said:


> I'm not today because last night I was burgled. The thief took my new laptop and my Connie. He took it from its box and left the original paperwork behind.
> I shall now put the collection up for sale and keep just one watch to wear.


SOBs. I'm really sorry to read this.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Vostok cal.2214


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

tomshep said:


> I'm not today because last night I was burgled. The thief took my new laptop and my Connie. He took it from its box and left the original paperwork behind. I shall now put the collection up for sale and keep just one watch to wear.


I am sorry to hear that Tom. It is a sickening feeling indeed.


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

RetekTheHun said:


> As promised earlier, my Sunday's watch.
> View attachment 387753


I want your watch  What a cracker.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1974 Seiko DX Automatic, gold tone with geen striped dial......funky and chunky!!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Today a Vintage automatic Ricoh tri calendar


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

1914-ish Elgin windup today. I didn't try real hard to take the back off, so no movement shots. I looked forever for a band that would fit the narrow wire lugs (they're only 3/8" wide) and finally found a cat collar at PetSmart, of all things.


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

The Breitling...


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

1940s GP


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine today: Movado Museum gold with Zenith mouvement


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

1950's Gubelin Ipsomatic today


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Again a simple Edox Signet


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1957 Hamilton Automatic, 661(Kurth Freres 28.45)


----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

What was I wearing yesterday? A Roamer, maybe...? Yes indeed! This one that came with a real vintage leather strap (I feel sorry for the crappy images but I lack a good camera and oblique light atm):

















And today? Well, a Roamer, as usual. Seems like the elder bro of the sought-after Anfibio Cosmic Subsea with a dial that's black on the top and luminous blue on the bottom.


----------



## RetekTheHun (Feb 11, 2011)

trim said:


> I want your watch  What a cracker.


Haha, hell, no! I bought just a few weeks ago... but well, if you offer a '69 Stingray Chrono in exchange, I might change my mind. ;-)


----------



## straptime (Jul 29, 2009)

Aquastar Seatime


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Had this one on today


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

*A little boring, but I've been wearing this one for more than two weeks*

and it's keeping really good time. I found out that if I rest it crown up, overnight, it gains a few seconds and dial up it loses. It's been running within +/- 10 seconds against internet time the entire time I've been wearing it. Very impressive running for a 50 year old.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: A little boring, but I've been wearing this one for more than two weeks*

1966 Seiko Weekdater....


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

johnny , your tissot it's amazing, unfurtunately here in Brazil is quite expensive o|

is not a tissot, but a nice seiko 5 machine, with maroon dial


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

enricodepaoli said:


>


enrico!!!, lindo seu Tag

abraços!!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Renoldi said:


> enrico!!!, lindo seu Tag
> 
> abraços!!


Renoldi !!!! Obrigado !! Thanks !!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Renoldi said:


> johnny , your tissot it's amazing, unfurtunately here in Brazil is quite expensive o|
> 
> is not a tissot, but a nice seiko 5 machine, with maroon dial
> 
> View attachment 389943


Thankyou  I was pleased to find one to start with, and then find it in such good condition!!

So these are expensive in Brazil then........by a lot?? Can you buy one from overseas and ship it in??

Nice *5* by the way


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

enricodepaoli said:


>


I'm not particularly into gold watches, but I am rather liking that one :-!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I'm not particularly into gold watches, but I am rather liking that one :-!


gold can be "dangerous". But this watch is just perfect to me ! My grail. My dream watch ! Thanks for the comment !!


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

1961 Reves Chronometer:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Bulova hand wind 1963


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Thankyou  I was pleased to find one to start with, and then find it in such good condition!!
> 
> So these are expensive in Brazil then........by a lot?? Can you buy one from overseas and ship it in??
> 
> Nice *5* by the way


is not a lot, but around 250,00 USS, but is expensive comparing to my collection... And if i Ship, i wont stop anymore, and it's not good for the money :-d:-d:-d

Today a dive watch, Lucerne, swiss made


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Gold on gold Luch 2209 mvmnt from the early 70s.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Afternoon swap to this very early, made in the USA, Timex...still has US Time on the back...


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

Been wearing my '66 Seamaster 300...


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

That reminds me. I must get a new crystal and a strap for my Luch/Sekonda 2209:


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Duraluminum cased Enicar.....1960ish....


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Bao Xuan


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Rhula simple Chrono today


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)




----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Hamilton 'Cullen' from 1961....hand wound 770, 14Kt gold markers, 10Kt gold filled case.....mmmm!


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Certina Blue Ribbon


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice Tissot's, very pretty Heuer, can't fault the Seamaster one bit

Zenith Captain - recent impulse buy


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-Girard* for me :


----------



## Abel.Jr (Feb 18, 2011)

My 1955 Bulova.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

This 1960's Zodiac Standard Automatic......Zodiac 71 is an AS 1700/01....


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Zodiac hand winding - in solid gold.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*14ct Dugena Festa today:*


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Today I'm wearing my Sekonda de luxe automatic by Poljot










It's looking a bit worn, but the movement is still in good condition and recently serviced


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

25 j auto Valgine a premiere watch maker - still in business today- hard to find and under appreciated when they are. I love the look of this one


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 14ct Dugena Festa today:*

'62 Conquest


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

SM 342 '50


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Early 70's Hamilton Automatic, Hamiton 821 inside (ETA 2783).


----------



## el_duderino (Feb 8, 2006)

vintage stowa seatime


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 26, 2006)

*Vintage-esque?*

Not vintage, of course, but a re-issue. Hope it's OK to post ;-)


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Orient tri calendar, in pretty good shape...


----------



## ulackfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Had an Omega day today. Waffle for breakfast....










....some rice for lunch....










....and things are going bump in the night this evening.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Last vintage for awhile......enjoy! Omega Geneve......


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

First time wearing a vintage


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Enicar sport


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

My late 60's Seamaster 60. Again sorry for the crappy phonecam pic. I gotta buy me a real camera. :-s

Alan


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

Smiths Empire 5 Jewel










Kev


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

AWRosey said:


> My late 60's Seamaster 60. Again sorry for the crappy phonecam pic. I gotta buy me a real camera. :-s


Yes you do. Because that is an awesome watch. It deserves a better pic.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Black Gruen precision. I broke the porcelain dial, but Im sentimentally attached. I dont care. Interestingly there is no second hand and I dont think there ever was one.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

today,

A Casio fw 91 with start production in 1991, and claimed to used by terrorists b-)


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

Nivada Chronomaster Valjoux 92
The watch runs great, maybe lost a couple of seconds only in the past few days.


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

Had a rather important interview today. Wore the 1952 Gubelin, since it's one of the few watches I own that a) fits under a cuff and b) doesn't need a battery right now.


----------



## Edge of Midnight (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Bulova birthwatch (M4) this morning and new arrival this afternoon. Its my 1st Jap watch a Seiko Sportsman Silver Wave cal 2451 (66SW) 1964-1966. Anyone know how to date it?


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Services Aerist mid 50s Oris cal 296 movement










Kev


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

'60's dive chrono...


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Tressa 25 jewels scuba, maybe from 60's ???


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

This one today....'74 Tissot Navigator, Lemania 1343 mov't


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> This one today....'74 Tissot Navigator, Lemania 1343 mov't


JM, the day you wear anything but a Tissot...

...I'll eat a Brussel Sprout. I'm sure you can guess how serious a commitment that is :-d


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*



trim said:


> JM, the day you wear anything but a Tissot...
> 
> ...I'll eat a Brussel Sprout. I'm sure you can guess how serious a commitment that is :-d


Lol :-d challenge accepted old chap ;-) but I'll need proof of the sprout eating!!


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*



JohnnyMonkey said:


> Lol :-d challenge accepted old chap ;-) but I'll need proof of the sprout eating!!


And I'll need proof its your wrist and not some random google image :-d

1916 Borgel, probably shouldn't trust the ancient strap too much...


----------



## scoupi (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*


----------



## o.v.e (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Favre-Leuba Chronometer








Late 50ies / early 60ies, FL 103, dial is repainted, original color likely cream or white.


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Orient 3 star tri calendar


----------



## JL Smout (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

I went Buren today:


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Vintage-esque?*

Another month of great watches.:-!

Thread now closed - see March's thread.;-)


----------

